# 50.00 Drain cleaning



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Lost a job yesterday to a guy who charges 50 bucks to clean any drain, Talked to the owner and it took over 2 hours to clear the clog and that didn't include drive time. How can someone charge so little and make a living, I really wonder sometimes why I have a license, Insurance and bonding and a truck loaded with material and tools
RANT OVER


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jnaas2 said:


> Lost a job yesterday to a guy who charges 50 bucks to clean any drain, Talked to the owner and it took over 2 hours to clear the clog and that didn't include drive time. How can someone charge so little and make a living, I really wonder sometimes why I have a license, Insurance and bonding and a truck loaded with material and tools
> RANT OVER


If someone wants to work that cheap...
Let em...:laughing:

Obviously he doesn't know his costs...


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I usually end up going there later and doing it right!!!!!! Sometimes they are the best advertising I don't have to pay for.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbing Biz sums it up when he says, 'those guys are going out of business; they just don't know it yet.'


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Plumbing Biz sums it up when he says, 'those guys are going out of business; they just don't know it yet.'



The guy I bought my drain/sewer cleaning company from in 2010 was only charging $65.00 for any drain at the time.

He was in business since 1971 and the only reason he sold was he was too old (81) and his son who was running it at the time (my friend) passed away.

He also would sometimes spend half a day on a drain for the $65.00.

He had no camera, locator or other goodies, just no thrills beat down equipment.

Had some not so happy customers when I took over.

Here are two of several notes I received with my payment.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> The guy I bought my drain/sewer cleaning company from in 2010 was only charging $65.00 for any drain at the time.
> 
> He was in business since 1971 and the only reason he sold was he was too old (81) and his son who was running it at the time (my friend) passed away.
> 
> ...
















Thank you for giving evidence to prove my point....:yes:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Thank you for giving evidence to prove my point....:yes:




???


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Plumbing Biz sums it up when he says, 'those guys are going out of business; they just don't know it yet.'


Nothing quite like "Owning a Business" for a low hourly wage...:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> ???












Why didn't Phil have a camera, location equipment, etc? Because he was only charging $65 to clear a drain. He must have died pennyless with those rates. 

Who in their right mind would charge $65 for fighting a drain for half a day? That is just a downright stupid way to run a business.


How many drains a day was he clearing for $65 per drain?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Why didn't Phil have a camera, location equipment, etc? Because he was only charging $65 to clear a drain. He must have died pennyless with those rates.
> 
> Who in their right mind would charge $65 for fighting a drain for half a day? That is just a downright stupid way to run a business.
> 
> ...




I didn't say that I agreed with it that's just the way he ran for almost 40 years. I think he started out charging $25.00 per drain in the 1970's.

He is a really nice guy but really old school. He doesn't like change or technology and put band aids on everything to squeeze all he could from a piece of equipment. Never throws anything away either, you know the type.

When I took over he was doing around 17 drains per week. So yes you can easily live off of $1,100.00 per week with hardly any overhead.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

jnaas2 said:


> Lost a job yesterday to a guy who charges 50 bucks to clean any drain, Talked to the owner and it took over 2 hours to clear the clog and that didn't include drive time. How can someone charge so little and make a living, I really wonder sometimes why I have a license, Insurance and bonding and a truck loaded with material and tools
> RANT OVER


 










50 bucks? That much? These clowns can beat it......


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> 50 bucks? That much? These clowns can beat it......





I've heard of rodding, cabling, snaking, jetting... how the hell you going to clean a line with electricity :blink:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> I've heard of rodding, cabling, snaking, jetting... how the hell you going to clean a line with electricity :blink:




that is easy to explain to you......

when you plug in your sewer machine you are using electricity to run the machine ....right...??? 

Therefore you are doing the job "electronically" 


as far as the old fellow goes that only charged 65 bucks, to him doing 17 drains a week at 65 per was probably a good living... 

it all depends on your point of view and what terrible economic hardships you came up through...... 

I would be interested to hear why his son never took it over..... 
I bet I already know the story there.......:yes:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> that is easy to explain to you......
> 
> when you plug in your sewer machine you are using electricity to run the machine ....right...???
> 
> ...




Is that "electronically" or "electrically" ?

Ok, so I'm going to electrically clean my carpet, electrically buff my car, electrically wash my dirty dishes, etc... kind of stupid... what's it called when you power a machine straight up by fossil fuels to do a job ?

There are many people in my area that would LOVE to make (and will never make) $50,000.00 per year, just sayin'...

His son did take it over from his father, he ran it from 1995 until he passed in 2010. His father is still going strong at 86 years old. They were a mold of each other.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Interesting thread.

I was confused the first time when I saw a very old plumber's sticker on a working early '50s water heater that advertised "Electronically" drain cleaning... thought WTF!

But Master Mark is right. It is when they switched technology from flat fish tape with a ball on the end to cables connected to electric motors it was commonly called "Electroniclly" drain cleaning.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

50 bucks? Was he driving a flying DeLorean and taking the money back to 1988?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

jnaas2 said:


> Lost a job yesterday to a guy who charges 50 bucks to clean any drain, Talked to the owner and it took over 2 hours to clear the clog and that didn't include drive time. How can someone charge so little and make a living, I really wonder sometimes why I have a license, Insurance and bonding and a truck loaded with material and tools RANT OVER


You can rake in hundreds of thousands and literally millions with that type of advertising, which in the vast majority of calls is exactly what it should be, just advertising. Anyone sitting there cleaning a drain for anything over 15-30 minutes when advertising like that just don't know what they're doing and have no business advertising like that.


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Is the 45.95 just to get there foot in the door for the up sale on other needs later down the road or a hard sale while there on the job? Im to honest to make a great living


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

jnaas2 said:


> Is the 45.95 just to get there foot in the door for the up sale on other needs later down the road or a hard sale while there on the job? Im to honest to make a great living



Did you get confirmation that the guy did indeed charge only $50.00 for the 2 hours of work and didn't try to upsell anything ?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When it comes to pricing I was taught, and say this to my customers when they ask about my prices.. "Yes, I want to get rich, just not off of one customer."

Around here, there is one drain cleaner that charges $75 any drain. No warranty... poke a hole so it drains, pull the cable back, clean up, collect and leaves. He does get business, even repeat customers who can't afford a proper cleaning. I don't and wont work like that. My daddy taught me to take pride in my work.

To my, and other drain cleaners, advantage we have three local businesses who charge $350 for the first hour of cabling of any drain and over $1k for the first hour of jetting. However they need to charge those prices. One owns the spine of the phone book, along with three full pages, billboards, and TV commercials. I don't know how true it is, but one of their plumbers I talked with at the supply house said they spend $32k a month on advertising. 

Having the big expensive guys around helps me with my own type of advertisement.... good quality work = repeat and referrals. Like a snowball effect. I keep my prices fair for both my customer and myself. At times when gas jumps I up my price by five bucks, let the customer know in advance, and the response is generally the same.. "Oh, I understand, fine with me."


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> When it comes to pricing I was taught, and say this to my customers when they ask about my prices.. "Yes, I want to get rich, just not off of one customer."
> 
> Around here, there is one drain cleaner that charges $75 any drain. No warranty... poke a hole so it drains, pull the cable back, clean up, collect and leaves. He does get business, even repeat customers who can't afford a proper cleaning. I don't and wont work like that. My daddy taught me to take pride in my work.
> 
> ...




$32k! I believe it. My last company spent right around the $25k mark/month for advertising. We had 17 employees, 5 septic pump trucks, backhoes, blah blah!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> $32k! I believe it. My last company spent right around the $25k mark/month for advertising. We had 17 employees, 5 septic pump trucks, backhoes, blah blah!


Yeah, that's alot of overhead to pay for! These guys are about the same with the exception of excavation equipment. But they do have a sucker/jetter truck. It's rare, but I have had to tell customers "Hate to say it, but you're going to have to bite the bullet and call Big Company, they are the only ones around with the equipment needed for this job." Usually that's for 24" sewers at the big apartment complexes. 

I'd hate to see what they pay for insurance!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

A lot of customers don't understand what "fair" pricing means. It doesn't mean cheap or affordable. As long as I make sure my prices are fair for my company it'll be fair to the customer.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

jnaas2 said:


> Is the 45.95 just to get there foot in the door for the up sale on other needs later down the road or a hard sale while there on the job? Im to honest to make a great living



It's all about the up sell. Happens here all the time.


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

The customer confirmed he only charged 50 for the job and it took him over 2 hours and in the same sentence called him an idiot for doing the job so cheap, I confirmed he was an idiot and told him my price wouldn't be that cheap but if he had problems to call


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> 50 bucks? That much? These clowns can beat it......



Another up sell company. Get in the door, sell you a camera/jet/liner.


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Good call drain pro I checked on line and he does have a camera, Owner never said if he tried to up sale


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I am going to start a drain cleaning company that charges twenty nine ninety five($29.95) per drain. I mean hell we have the Scottish guy out here doing them for 99 bucks, I need to get an edge against outfits like that.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

http://www.drainpainsewercleaning.com/


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> http://www.drainpainsewercleaning.com/


:no:

That said, I had a call this morning from the Master I help out... His step son had some clear back up in his basement and asked a favor to go and check it out, but charge for my time and gas. (The Master has really helped me out in the growth of my business, and is a good friend.) So I drove 10 miles each way, only tools I took off my van was a pair of channel locks and a pry bar. 

We had some heavy storms last night and a tornado hit a town close to him, so I was pretty sure what it was. I found the city was overwhelmed and one of his sump pumps was tied into the sewer, the other to the back yard. I unplugged the one dumping into the sewer (Which is against code anyway), and let him know he needs the whole set up changed.

This was probably the cheapest job I've ever done.... but it was also a favor. I charged $50 and was in and out with a complete diagnosis/inspection in 1/2 hour... no real work done. I'd normally feel bad charging my normal rate of $100 for the same work, but need to pay the bills. A wash plus a lunch.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

That's one waste of a website. Who cares about the tools you use.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

What is Proffessional??

Direct from his page.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

If you have no insurance, pay no taxes run the business out of your moms garage and hire a new helper every month for cash you would make good money at those prices.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> What is Proffessional??
> 
> Direct from his page.














In addition to misspelling 'professional', he misspells prompt and counties. It is not "promt" and "county's"......:laughing:


So many Americans don't know how to use an apostrophe. And don't get me started on _we should of_. It's "should've". Did all these people sleep through the 3rd grade?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I go on mainline calls and always offer them the $99 drain cleaning. I also offer them significantly much higher priced options that shows them why they should not choose that $99 price. 
Very rarely do I not walk away with a much more profitable snake or jetting job or a sewer liner after I clean it and see that's what's needed.
Doing it this way shows them what the $49 - $99 offer is about that they've probably been hearing about on the radio or TV.
It also stops them from calling you back saying you ripped them off after they see bubba driving down the street with that advertised on his truck.

There's a company out here with a commercial advertising $77 any drain anytime during the top morning news show every single day from 5am to 7am and another company on the radio throughout the day on a popular station advertising $99 drain cleaning. 
You know those spots aren't cheap so what they're doing must be very profitable. No way can I afford that type of advertising yet so I learned to use that $99 price to my benefit.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> I go on mainline calls and always offer them the $99 drain cleaning. I also offer them significantly much higher priced options that shows them why they should not choose that $99 price.
> Very rarely do I not walk away with a much more profitable snake or jetting job or a sewer liner after I clean it and see that's what's needed.
> Doing it this way shows them what the $49 - $99 offer is about that they've probably been hearing about on the radio or TV.
> It also stops them from calling you back saying you ripped them off after they see bubba driving down the street with that advertised on his truck.
> ...




So, I have to ask... what do I get for $99.00 ?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Not a whole lot. I get that in some areas $100 is good but for expensive Los Angeles, I can't do much but show you why you don't want it.
It sure ain't gonna get done the correct way at that price.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Not a whole lot. I get that in some areas $100 is good but for expensive Los Angeles, I can't do much but show you why you don't want it.
> It sure ain't gonna get done the correct way at that price.













Do they get at least a hole poked in the stoppage for a hundred bucks or is that the show-up fee just to tell them they're wasting a hundred bucks?.....:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Out here, reputable small business drain cleaners charge between $125-$185 for 75'-100' and the first hour. Now that is sending the largest cutter out as many times as it takes until you pull it back with nothing on it. After the first hour it's usually about $50-$65 per hour. Oddly enough, no one goes beyond 100' anymore and just say it's jet time unless they have an IRM.

Most do what we call "prevents" or "maintenance" at a discount of $25-$35. Every year, six months, 2 years.... whatever the line dictates.

MI has still not recovered, however it's getting better. Most HO's will and do shop around due to budgets, the trick is to perform above and beyond your competition. 

There's about a half dozen companies around me that have jetters and cameras. Someone like myself will sub jobs out to them when needed. The closest company that I know of out here that relines sewers is about two hours away, and if they do, or if there is one, it's just hearsay.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I make it very clear what they're getting and what results to expect for $99. If they still want that, which I don't recall having any takers yet, heck yeah I'll do it. If I clear that drain in 10 minutes how much have I essentially made per hour. If they're that cheap I'm not putting much effort into someone who's just out for the lowest price. Not my ideal customer.
You guys can keep raggin on this but it ain't going away and once you know how to use it, boy does it work.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> I make it very clear what they're getting and what results to expect for $99. If they still want that, which I don't recall having any takers yet, heck yeah I'll do it. If I clear that drain in 10 minutes how much have I essentially made per hour. If they're that cheap I'm not putting much effort into someone who's just out for the lowest price. Not my ideal customer. You guys can keep raggin on this but it ain't going away and once you know how to use it, boy does it work.


Could you elaborate on what exactly you do for 99$ and also what exactly do you advertise for 99$?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> I make it very clear what they're getting and what results to expect for $99. If they still want that, which I don't recall having any takers yet, heck yeah I'll do it. If I clear that drain in 10 minutes how much have I essentially made per hour. If they're that cheap I'm not putting much effort into someone who's just out for the lowest price. Not my ideal customer.
> You guys can keep raggin on this but it ain't going away and once you know how to use it, boy does it work.














I know exactly where you're coming from. You are adapting. Adapting to the customer's tactics; if you were to quote the price that you want over the phone, the price shoppers would hang up and keep making phone calls. So you have adapted to try and get some of them.

Another form of adapting is the shops that quote a really low price, knowing that they can't survive on that price, but they are hoping to up-sell the heck out of the customer and to pile on the add-ons as soon as they get their foot in the door.

I wasn't ragging on you, just trying to be funny. 

I know why you offer services the way that you do. Actually there is a name for what you do. It's called multiple offers. People are more likely to pick a service if you offer them let's say {3} choices. For example. The toilet needs repair. Offer {1} minor tank re-build. Offer {2} major tank re-build. Offer {3} Replace toilet. Customer is more likely to pick one of those as opposed to you going in there and trying to hard-sell a new toilet. So you offer different levels of a drain cleaning service. I like the concept Sierra.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> Could you elaborate on what exactly you do for 99$ and also what exactly do you advertise for 99$?


I don't want to lay out my exact playbook on here but most of you have a good idea what gets done at the bottom price.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I know exactly where you're coming from. You are adapting. Adapting to the customer's tactics; if you were to quote the price that you want over the phone, the price shoppers would hang up and keep making phone calls. So you have adapted to try and get some of them. Another form of adapting is the shops that quote a really low price, knowing that they can't survive on that price, but they are hoping to up-sell the heck out of the customer and to pile on the add-ons as soon as they get their foot in the door. I wasn't ragging on you, just trying to be funny. I know why you offer services the way that you do. Actually there is a name for what you do. It's called multiple offers. People are more likely to pick a service if you offer them let's say {3} choices. For example. The toilet needs repair. Offer {1} minor tank re-build. Offer {2} major tank re-build. Offer {3} Replace toilet. Customer is more likely to pick one of those as opposed to you going in there and trying to hard-sell a new toilet. So you offer different levels of a drain cleaning service. I like the concept Sierra.


No offense was taken. 
I have three ways that I use to defeat that offer but the multiple option route is what I use the most to make that $99 offer look like crap which it is. 
If you do it right most customers won't admit they're that dumb by taking that offer.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Low-balling to stay busy is a stupid plan, put forth by stupid people, following the example of the stupid people that came before them.

Effectively using loss-leaders in a highly competitive market is a smart plan, put forth by smart people, following the example of smart people that came before them.


Tommy is correct, most of the cheapo's are floundering financially. But loss-leaders? Now that is good stuff if you know what you're doing. Honestly, do we really think the local grocery store makes money in November selling 20lb turkeys that are only available once a year for $.75 per pound?

Even the guys charging $125+ for a basic sewer call are most likely losing money at that rate...just not as much.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Those notes from customers would demand a written note of thanks from me. I would NEVER let the scrap from a circumcision, get the last word.

Suggested form letter to follow....


----------



## pcride (Oct 16, 2013)

jnaas2 said:


> Lost a job yesterday to a guy who charges 50 bucks to clean any drain, Talked to the owner and it took over 2 hours to clear the clog and that didn't include drive time. How can someone charge so little and make a living, I really wonder sometimes why I have a license, Insurance and bonding and a truck loaded with material and tools
> RANT OVER


Great comment, do you need to always be thinking of yourself? What about the people that can't afford to call service every time something breaks. I understand the trades need to make money, and I was one of those guys trying to make money so know what you mean.

IMHO I think Plumbing service is the highest cost of all trades and many times a joke on the prices they charge. For example I called a few "named brand" companies, then called some general contractors "Bobs' Plumbing" no offense to Bob.

name brand companies
Installation of 50 gal hot water heater $1500 - basically just replacing the existing with minimal copper work. I ended up installing it for $600 which included the cost of the water heater at around $460 for a mid efficiency AO Smith 50 Gal. Now I am sure I'll get some lame comments about how crappy AO Smith is right? Or that I did it myself and its not as good etc.. So be it.

Remove Clog - Router Rooter wanted to charge me $175, then tried to up sale me on some drain clean out method which blasts out the debris, some sort of power flush. Well I went to Home depot, purchased a $30 drain auger that hooked up to my drill and 2 hours later had a clean drain, no issue since. No I understand not all people will be skilled enough to unclog a drain themselves and rely on trade services. That is fine, but take for example a scenario like the mother of 4, that barely makes ends meat with a clogged sink forced to pay $175, or even $75 for that!, Yes I would have paid the $50

Basic Faucet sink install - $250 ?? ARE YOU KIDDING ME? just to install a basic $150 moen facet? GTH trade companies. Bob's plumbing did it for $100.

I understand the whole concept of my time is worth x and I also understand if you're not making $70 bucks an hour its not worth it right? So your serving to a higher class of residents who either don't care what they pay and have plenty of money, or the people that don't have enough money that are forced to pay the high service fee's.

Have you ever thought that maybe drive time won't be included in labor, or shouldn't be. Ever thought that times are changing and people are fed up with high prices where they don't feel its worth it? Have you ever thought you might need to work 2x as hard?

Sure you'll always run into that guy thats unlicensed and taking business away from hard workers that took time to get the licenses, educated and put time and effort into making their business. But it happens in all trades. Just because someone doesn't have the fully stocked Van, with a pretty logo and with all the equipment that IS LICENSED and INSURED has a lower cost than XYZ Plumbing Co doesn't mean they can't charge less and shouldn't be scrutinized for it. Maybe you didn't get the business because you're too expensive? Just a thought. Thats why people call around to get estimates.

I had my old 1970 AC unit moved from the front of the house to the rear and I was worried running the line set 45 feet vs 8 feet where it was at, and given that it was R22 it just wouldn't run very good. Big named companies wanted to charge $1000 plus the cost of R22. I knew that was one trade I couldn't do because Its more complicated. I called around and found that "Bob's Heating and Air" - No offense to Bob! - Well he moved it, and I helped for a lower cost and got the job done for $400, plus the cost of R22 which was $95. And that included 50' line set! And guess what, it works just as good as it did before and maybe better.

Maybe its time we think about the economy and how we work our businesses and the clients we serve.

End Rant.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The way I see it, I don't want a customer who wants to pay 50 bucks for any drain because they most likely do not appreciate good work. I often say to a bargain hunter on the phone, "do you want cheap work or do you want good work?." As far as I'm concerned, the 50 dollar guys are a blessing in disguise. Bad customers have a way of finding bad drain companies and they can have one another. I can guarantee that the cheap drain companies are not as well equipped as I am and certainly do not carry the same level of insurance. Not unless their predatory and are pushing the up sell. At the end of the day you get what you pay for. I rarely pay attention to my competitors, I just keep my focus on doing the right thing on every job. So far it's been working well.


----------



## pcride (Oct 16, 2013)

jnaas2 said:


> Is the 45.95 just to get there foot in the door for the up sale on other needs later down the road or a hard sale while there on the job? Im to honest to make a great living


Look at it this way. You have your iphone right? And you install App's on it right? Well that one app you installed was Free, right? But later purchsed "In App" purchases, right? We'll you fell for the trap.

"In App" purchases is what is making these developers money.

So yea, the guy charges 49.95 because he can clean a drain and be out within 20 min and make some money. Now the guys magnet is left for the customer and it sits there right by the kids homework on the refrigerator. 

Oh, look the customer needs something else fixed, let me call that guy that fixed our drain so quickly and was priced so well. 

Customer for life. Can charge "normal" rates from here on out.

This guy is smart and not undercutting the industry. Just as I said in my previous post and what others were saying, trades need to start adapting to the customers need, not the other way around. Companies are changing technology and the way IT is used in the same way, forget the policies and why you can't do it, but more of this is they way we are using the technology, so get support us!!


----------



## pcride (Oct 16, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> The way I see it, I don't want a customer who wants to pay 50 bucks for any drain because they most likely do not appreciate good work. I often say to a bargain hunter on the phone, "do you want cheap work or do you want good work?."


So you're saying just because your rates are higher that makes you better than everyone else? Oh Please.... 

How do I know you won't do "Cheap" work? What are you providing me that proves your work is above and beyond the next 4 estimates?

Because you drive a brand new Chevy Fan, with a logo and fully stocked? (maybe you don't)
Because you charge 25-50% more than any one else?
Are you going to show me surveys from customers within the last 6 months and I can call them and ask how your service was?

I find your post rather ridiculous.


I myself do IT work. I know that Best Buy geek squad charges around $200 to do a back up and reinstall. If I can guide you over the phone and charge only $75, which would you prefer to do? Unhook your PC, drag it into the building and have someone work on it? If your computer is slow, your saying you would rather pay $200 than $75? Again what makes you think you will be getting quality service?


Edit - How do I as a home owner/customer know that $50 is Cheap or Expensive? Average home owner Jo isn't experienced enough to understand labor rates and the trade businesses.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

The way I see it, I don't want a customer who wants to pay 50 bucks for any drain because they most likely do not appreciate good work. I often say to a bargain hunter on the phone, "do you want cheap work or do you want good work?." As far as I'm concerned, the 50 dollar guys are a blessing in disguise. Bad customers have a way of finding bad drain companies and they can have one another. I can guarantee that the cheap drain companies are not as well equipped as I am and certainly do not carry the same level of insurance. Not unless their predatory and are pushing the up sell. At the end of the day you get what you pay for. I rarely pay attention to my competitors, I just keep my focus on doing the right thing on every job. So far it's been working well.




Go for it Drainpro, I am with you. I have worked my ass off to get where I am at and after 52 years we must be doing something right. I have my prices to run my business llet them have there own prices. Lets see which drain last the longest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

pcride said:


> So you're saying just because your rates are higher that makes you better than everyone else? Oh Please....
> 
> How do I know you won't do "Cheap" work? What are you providing me that proves your work is above and beyond the next 4 estimates?
> 
> ...



Are you effin kidding me? Dude..you need to seriously leave this forum and head back to the DIY chat room where you belong ASAP! Thus far you have only held a conversation with yourself about an industry you have no knowledge of....I mean, a remodeling guy who does IT work and is a customer? Give me a break. You have no idea what your talking about, however, I will suggest you create an online forum or a website that teaches plumbers how to adhere to your logic. I mean, sometimes thinning out the herd can be a good thing. 

In the words of that guy from the the movie "billy Madison"... "Everyone in this room is dumber for having listened to you".....rant just beginning!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

pcride said:


> I find your post rather ridiculous.


 










I find you out of order. Who the heck are you? You're not a plumber. This site is for professional plumbers only.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

So you're saying just because your rates are higher that makes you better than everyone else? Oh Please.... 




My rates are what I want them to be not what someone else wants. You don't like my rates for the job I do then have it done 2 or 3 more times than you would if we did it. Then see who is cheaper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

pcride said:


> Great comment, do you need to always be thinking of yourself? What about the people that can't afford to call service every time something breaks. I understand the trades need to make money, and I was one of those guys trying to make money so know what you mean. IMHO I think Plumbing service is the highest cost of all trades and many times a joke on the prices they charge. For example I called a few "named brand" companies, then called some general contractors "Bobs' Plumbing" no offense to Bob. name brand companies Installation of 50 gal hot water heater $1500 - basically just replacing the existing with minimal copper work. I ended up installing it for $600 which included the cost of the water heater at around $460 for a mid efficiency AO Smith 50 Gal. Now I am sure I'll get some lame comments about how crappy AO Smith is right? Or that I did it myself and its not as good etc.. So be it. Remove Clog - Router Rooter wanted to charge me $175, then tried to up sale me on some drain clean out method which blasts out the debris, some sort of power flush. Well I went to Home depot, purchased a $30 drain auger that hooked up to my drill and 2 hours later had a clean drain, no issue since. No I understand not all people will be skilled enough to unclog a drain themselves and rely on trade services. That is fine, but take for example a scenario like the mother of 4, that barely makes ends meat with a clogged sink forced to pay $175, or even $75 for that!, Yes I would have paid the $50 Basic Faucet sink install - $250 ?? ARE YOU KIDDING ME? just to install a basic $150 moen facet? GTH trade companies. Bob's plumbing did it for $100. I understand the whole concept of my time is worth x and I also understand if you're not making $70 bucks an hour its not worth it right? So your serving to a higher class of residents who either don't care what they pay and have plenty of money, or the people that don't have enough money that are forced to pay the high service fee's. Have you ever thought that maybe drive time won't be included in labor, or shouldn't be. Ever thought that times are changing and people are fed up with high prices where they don't feel its worth it? Have you ever thought you might need to work 2x as hard? Sure you'll always run into that guy thats unlicensed and taking business away from hard workers that took time to get the licenses, educated and put time and effort into making their business. But it happens in all trades. Just because someone doesn't have the fully stocked Van, with a pretty logo and with all the equipment that IS LICENSED and INSURED has a lower cost than XYZ Plumbing Co doesn't mean they can't charge less and shouldn't be scrutinized for it. Maybe you didn't get the business because you're too expensive? Just a thought. Thats why people call around to get estimates. I had my old 1970 AC unit moved from the front of the house to the rear and I was worried running the line set 45 feet vs 8 feet where it was at, and given that it was R22 it just wouldn't run very good. Big named companies wanted to charge $1000 plus the cost of R22. I knew that was one trade I couldn't do because Its more complicated. I called around and found that "Bob's Heating and Air"  - No offense to Bob! - Well he moved it, and I helped for a lower cost and got the job done for $400, plus the cost of R22 which was $95. And that included 50' line set! And guess what, it works just as good as it did before and maybe better. Maybe its time we think about the economy and how we work our businesses and the clients we serve. End Rant.


Close the door! The flies are getting in and laying maggots.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

pcride said:


> So you're saying just because your rates are higher that makes you better than everyone else? Oh Please....
> 
> How do I know you won't do "Cheap" work? What are you providing me that proves your work is above and beyond the next 4 estimates?
> 
> ...



I think you missed the entire point of my post. As far as references are concerned please feel free to check me out on Angie's List and Facebook. The company is Pro Drain Inc. 

The only input I try to add has proven successful for me. What you do with my advice is entirely up to you. If you're smart, you'll imitate someone who is successful. Good luck to you.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> So you're saying just because your rates are higher that makes you better than everyone else? Oh Please....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisely. Paying more up front for the right job the first time is always cheaper than paying for the right job down the road. No matter what, you eventually have to have the work done properly. Might as well do it right the first time.


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just in case some of you didn't get what this post was about, Which is obvious by some of the replies I've seen. It has to do with the cheap charge but much more then that, I hold 4 different licenses, Plumbing, Master electrician and Commercial and Residential contractors license, What the rant was about more then anything is all the truck slammers and Idiots who think that being a Licensed plumber is a legal license to steal and that all you need to know is s#&% flows downhill and payday is Friday

My Plumbing Contractor license was the first one I obtained but pretty much quit doing plumbing for a long time, Because of People who think were just ripping them off and all the unlicensed people doing work that made it next to Impossible to make a living, So I moved on and obtained license that aren't so easy to get, And most of the work I do now is in a county that requires you to be licensed, Bonded, and insured. No this doesn't make Me a better contractor but it sure protects the Home owner if something goes wrong and trust Me it will then, the truck slammer is no where to be found

And do I charge regular prices for everyone, NO I don't Ive cleaned older peoples drains for 5.00 dollars because its obvious they cant afford to pay more and haven't charged at all if It was a simple fix and I didn't need to drive far to do it. And last but not least is after all the years of training and schooling We should be able to make a decent living, Especially after some of the jobs weve done in our careers and its the Honest Guys that get a bad rap because of the peoples opinions of us. So those on this forum should hold your self's to higher standards and not belittle other members.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

If you read PCRIDE'S post it sounds to me like he has a chip on his shoulder. I have done free work before to. I just can't have someone else telling ME what to charge.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I find you out of order. *Who the heck are you?* You're not a plumber. This site is for professional plumbers only.




.............


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ya roto rooter that's what my last post was about


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I can hang a door, I can hang and mud drywall. It will take me all weekend to do it, and I guarantee it will look like crap, not last and will have to live with the sub-standard job... not to mention hearing about it from the wife. (And yes, when it comes to that type of work I really do suck!) Or I can pay my contractor $150 for 30-60 minutes of labor and be done with it for good. 

My time is worth money. I'd rather spend my time making money than spending my time saving money while in the end wasting my time and money.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I can hang a door, I can hang and mud drywall. It will take me all weekend to do it, and I guarantee it will look like crap, not last and will have to live with the sub-standard job... not to mention hearing about it from the wife. (And yes, when it comes to that type of work I really do suck!) Or I can pay my contractor $150 for 30-60 minutes of labor and be done with it for good.
> 
> *My time is worth money. I'd rather spend my time making money than spending my time saving money while in the end wasting my time and money.*




Yup... Same here :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

pcride said:


> I find your post rather ridiculous.
> 
> 
> .


 









He's been shown the door...:batman:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> The guy I bought my drain/sewer cleaning company from in 2010 was only charging $65.00 for any drain at the time.
> 
> He was in business since 1971 and the only reason he sold was he was too old (81) and his son who was running it at the time (my friend) passed away.
> 
> ...


 A good company knows they have to FIRE CUSTOMERS. They find no value in your business so don't beg for their business. Don't even return their calls, Let them take a drown in their cheapness.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

drs said:


> A good company knows they have to FIRE CUSTOMERS. They find no value in your business so don't beg for their business. Don't even return their calls, Let them take a drown in their cheapness.


I do this sometimes. Just don't return their calls. Got a couple of bad reviews over it too. Some people are crybabies.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

President Jimmy Carter (if you remember) tied his own noose with his "Grief Factor" which measured the economy several different ways. It got worse and he lost his job.

I do it to, had a customer that gave me 20% of my work and 80% of my grief.

He went bye bye


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> I do this sometimes. Just don't return their calls. Got a couple of bad reviews over it too. Some people are crybabies.



Is that your Challenger/Hellcat ? If so tell me about it, what do you/don't you like ? How does it compare to other rides you've owned ?

Pretty sure I'm going to order a 2016 SRT in a few months.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Not mine yet. I like to wait till they work out the bugs with the first models.
http://youtu.be/IROc_fUrksQ


----------

